# you tube



## chrisdaniels (Aug 24, 2011)

Still haven't found a fix for YouTube... any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

chrisdaniels said:


> Still haven't found a fix for YouTube... any ideas?


ROM? YouTube is working fine on every ROM for the Droid X. If your using CM7, just apply the all-in-one fix that's in a sticky in the Cyanogen sub-section of the Droid X Developer section.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

chrisdaniels said:


> Still haven't found a fix for YouTube... any ideas?


lol. i answered you yesterday here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3641


----------

